# Halloween Costumes From The Past



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey all! I am not sure if a thread like this already exists so I apologize in advance if there is one already.  I tried to look around as much as I could and didn't find one so I figured I would start one 

I would LOVE to see pictures from past Halloween's of you in your costumes! It's great to see pictures from when you were little to now! Please share away!  You may inspire someone with their costume this year!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

2007-OD BDU from Battlestar Galactica 2003









2008-Chad Kaplan from Resident Evil









2009-Frank from Donnie Darko









2010-The Middleman from Middleman!









2011-Young Kevin Flynn from Tron: Legacy


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome costumes DeathDealer!  
Here's one of me in an FX Makeup Wars competition...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

these are awesome


----------



## KimmyBlanks (Oct 12, 2008)

Me when I was younger as a witch (my brother is on the right) 








My mom is amazing at making costumes... she made this one for my brother and I when I was really young! One of my favorites!


----------

